# Looking for an inexpensive South Bend (8" SB1001) quick change tool holder



## nobrush (May 18, 2018)

Hi,
   I'm wondering if anyone has used any of the Chinese quick change tool holders for smaller lathes with any luck/issues? I'm thinking a Shars set is probably the safest bet for cheaper options but also see Jinwen, Phase II, etc.. or should I hold out for a used better quality set.


----------



## MrWhoopee (May 18, 2018)

I purchased the Bostar (wedge style) for my SB Heavy 10 off eBay, quite satisfied.


----------



## Nogoingback (May 18, 2018)

My Phase II has been fine, though I did have to take it apart when new to clean and lubricate.


----------



## Charles Spencer (May 18, 2018)

I have two South Bend 9" lathes with Chinese made quick change tool posts, one piston type and one wedge type.  Both work fine on my lathes.  I recommend getting Shars.  They say "Shars" where the others say "China".  I did have to take a file and clean up the dovetail on one of them.


----------



## Tim9 (May 18, 2018)

I also purchased the Bostar AXA for my South Bend 9" and am very happy with it.
   FWIW...I also have been buying these additional tool holders ...  *AccusizeTools - AXA Turning and Facing Holder, Quick Change Tool Holder, #0250-0101 from AMAZON. These are top notch IMO. https://www.amazon.com/AccusizeTool...6&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=axa+tool+holder&psc=1*


----------



## Bobby Bailey (May 18, 2018)

Depends on how inexpensive. The last Aloris I bought, I paid for by selling a Phase II.  Deals are out there if you have time to look.


----------



## C-Bag (May 22, 2018)

My 9x20 lathe came with a AXA setup on it. Mostly the problems have been with the way the guy mounted it, not with the unit itself. I limped along with the way it was until I decided to tackle to whole problem with the compound and then did the mount properly. Being a noob it took me a while to get a clue and now it works perfect. I'm glad it came on it and it's easy and relatively inexpensive to buy new holders.

https://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=2280&category=


----------



## Technical Ted (May 22, 2018)

A few weeks ago I got a B size from http://allindustrial.com/ I actually like it better than the Phase II I bought for my other SB (B size as well). It feels tighter and the action is smoother (both are wedge type and same size). If you sign up for their email at their website they will send you a discount code that you can use on your order (do this before ordering). I've purchased a few different items from this vendor both from their website and eBay and have always been satisfied with my purchases.

Ted


----------



## WyoGreen (Jul 2, 2018)

I picked up an OXA from the Little Machine Shop for my SB 1001. It fit perfect and works well.

Steve


----------



## Figor (Jul 3, 2018)

I bought an AXA off of ebay for my Sheldon. No particular brand. They were throwing in two extra holders for free, so 7 total.  I was surprised that the quality was decent. The screws in them were junk so I replaced them. Very handy and cheap. I think it was like $119 shipped.. Hard to beat. 

If my South Bend turns out to be a keeper I will probably invest in a multifix qctp. The lathes at work have these and I've grown accustomed to them.


I wanted to add that I believe Jinwen ones are aluminum. Probably not very rigid.


----------

